# Marmosets



## johnbonce (Nov 22, 2011)

what would you describe the smell as?
how strong is the smell?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

johnbonce said:


> what would you describe the smell as?
> how strong is the smell?


Ferrets
Strong.
The more you clean the more they smell


----------



## johnbonce (Nov 22, 2011)

Are all breeds of marmosets the same or are some more 'scented' than others?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

johnbonce said:


> Are all breeds of marmosets the same or are some more 'scented' than others?


Commons most smelly
But they all stink


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

:lol2: Peter, good job they're not kept in the house then...!


----------



## johnbonce (Nov 22, 2011)

that's great thanks for your reply


----------



## johnbonce (Nov 22, 2011)

5plusmany said:


> :lol2: Peter, good job they're not kept in the house then...!


 


this was my main reason for asking as I wouldn't be able to provide outside space


----------



## johnbonce (Nov 22, 2011)

On this basis, no outside space, would you advise against keeping any primates?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

johnbonce said:


> On this basis, no outside space, would you advise against keeping any primates?


Some would say its ok to keep inside with plenty of room and uv light etc.
How would you feel to never have fresh air or natural light and seeing whats going on around you.
So my opinion is no.
No outside access then dont keep.
Some study places do keep indoors but there set ups are a bit ellaborate to try and meet there needs.
Its each to there own and it strikes up a bit of an argument on here now and then.
But if i couldnt give outside access i would give up the hobby.

And yes like 5plussmany says,,,stink so outdoors.
Although i must admit i dont smell them and when i did i liked it.lol
Kept for too long and i guess im now imune to the smell.
Think all the years of smelling them did summit to the part of my brain that deals with spelling


----------



## johnbonce (Nov 22, 2011)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Some would say its ok to keep inside with plenty of room and uv light etc.
> How would you feel to never have fresh air or natural light and seeing whats going on around you.
> So my opinion is no.
> No outside access then dont keep.
> ...


 
I can see your point on that one, I've been researching them for quite sometime and the most the care sheets were telling me was a fruity musk odour, pleased I spoke to you now. Guess its a no go then 

thanks for your help btw


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

What a refreshing thread this was!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Rhianna.J said:


> What a refreshing thread this was!


Good to see someone finding out before they have housed the animals.
Credit to them.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Yep exactly! And there was no snarky replies from anyone, just a question asked, advice was given and then taken on board! Makes a lovely change!


----------



## exoticGaz (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh boy Do they smell, I haven't kept marmosets now for about 6 years but even now after all that time I can wash the tiles down in the old pens and that smell comes wafting back.


----------

